# Sales Jobs for New Arrivals



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone experienced problems getting a sales job as a new arrival?
My wife speaks good English and has great sales skills....just not 100% on the written invoices and receipts.
She can use a computer OK....so that will reduce this issue.

Has anyone experienced sales?
How did you go with it?

Thanks in advance.......


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

It really depends on the kind of sales and the kind of visa she is on.

Lots of things fall under "sales skills" - from retail experience to selling real estate and used cars, to callcentre sales or door-to-door sales and street fundraising. They are all different "markets" with different standards and overturns. 

If you have sales experience, have "low standards" (not too picky to start at the bottom) and have high enough English proficiency to have fluent phone conversations, it will be fairly easy to find a telemarketing/callcentre sales job. It won't be the most fun sales job you ever had, but because of the high overturn within that industry (especially at the bottom of the chain) they are more likely to give you a chance with no local experience simply because people come and go and fail a lot there.

If you have a permanent visa then it might be easier to get a slightly higher up sales job but remember that Australian employers place high value in local experience - regardless of your English.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for the information.
My wife has worked with me for an Australian mining company in Tanzania....but her experience does not translate well to suburban Australia.
She likes talking so the call centers will be a first try....I am hoping to get her a start at something more up market so I will look around.

Any other ideas?


----------

